# Just 6



## lopac (Jan 12, 2012)

Saw an ad for this dog food which sounded pretty good. I have a very picky puppy. Has anyone here ever tried this new food?
Lopac


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

I just looked it up and it doesn't look very good to me. It has rice flour and rice bran or barley before listing any meat, and the meat it does have is not in meal form so it probably falls even further down the list after cooking. It sounds like it's much more filler than meat, I'd look elsewhere.


ETA: Now that I'm looking I think they are dog treats, not food. Let me see if I can find actual food.


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

Ah yes, I found the food. Protein is only 20%. It does list lamb meal first but then has both brown rice and ground rice so there may end up being more rice than lamb, and there is menadione in it. It's definitely not as bad as Pedigree or Ol Roy but there is much better out there. You say your pup is picky, what foods have you tried so far?


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

This is Rachel Ray Just 6 dog food. It contains no probiotics. The minerals are not chelated which makes them more difficult to absorb. This is common in lower quality foods. The worst is it contains menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of vitamin K activity). The Controversy Over Menadione in Dog Food

The better dry foods are grain free. They cost more per bag but you save on vet visits and can feed less as more of the nutrients are absorbed.
Best Dry Grain Free Dog Foods

Please spend some time on the dogfoodadvisor site learning about dog food ingredients. The star rating system can be used as a general guideline but is no indication of how your dog will do on a particular food. You may be allowing the dog to be picky which can become a lifelong problem. A bit of tough love may be needed for the dog to eat what is healthy, not what it wants to eat.


----------

